# New THA DUKE BOYZ vid at the new park in Jackson MS. (MSOFFROAD)



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

Heres a little vid my brother put together of the new park in jackson.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Nice video.. Now those guys like to go deep!


----------



## Silverdollar (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice they always have good videos my kind of riding


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxking725 (May 30, 2011)

pretty sick!!!!:rockn:


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Is that 420 on 31's?


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

yelp and turns them well. and yes he's got a gear reduction.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like we have a new playground.:rockn:


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

where is this park located


----------



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

Off Elton road in byrum 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice video & Looks like a good park.


----------



## Silverdollar (Mar 26, 2011)

I would like to give this place a try


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

I went yesterday.. sandbars are awesome.. mud.. not so much.. maybe three good holes.. its just so dusty! Its a deer camp.. it has a lot of potential but needs a lot of work and rain 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

06REDGRIZZ said:


> yelp and turns them well. and yes he's got a gear reduction.


 is it SRA?


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

no its irs


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Do you know what size?


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

not really but I do know it's the only one that will fit that model that tuner cycle sales


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

ok thanks


----------

